# Just signed on



## Philopalope (Jul 5, 2017)

So earlier this week I went down to MEPS.  I did the full physical and took the ASVAB.  I got a 96 AFQT but more importantly I qualified for what I've been setting my sights on, 18x.  Unfortunately for the time frame in which I would need to ship out they did not have any 18x contracts available, so I signed on as 13F option 04 to get the security clearance started and they can later on "upgrade" my contract to an 18x, as they suggested.  Now I did some searching but haven't found any posts about stuff similar to this and it felt kind of shady at the time.  Did I just get some awesome individuals at MEPS or do you guys think I got screwed out of a contract?  I will be signing on as 18x either way, I'm just hoping I won't have to go in and make a huge fuss about it.  I'll be shipping out next summer.  I just want some clarification because I've been getting mixed answers from friends who are in right now.  Thank you.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 5, 2017)

Philopalope said:


> and they can later on "upgrade" my contract to an 18x, as they suggested.



Please let us know when your recruiter calls and says, "Hey Phil!  Holy shit you won't believe this, but your 18x _upgrade_ just arrived!  You're already under contract; so I was going to give it to this PT stud who just walked in and would help me complete my quota for the month, but then I remembered you and the promise they made at MEPS!  ARMY STRONG BABY!!!"

What I'm trying to say (with a touch of humor), is that MEPS and your recruiter are not going to go out of their way to "upgrade" your contract now that you've signed on the line.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 5, 2017)

You will not be able to upgrade to 18X as you are not in the 11B training pipeline. They don't offer 18X at any OSUT except infantry. You haven't really signed up for anything though.

If it doesn't say 18X on your orders to basic you aren't one.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 5, 2017)

What is option 04?


----------



## Philopalope (Jul 5, 2017)

TLDR20 said:


> You will not be able to upgrade to 18X as you are not in the 11B training pipeline. They don't offer 18X at any OSUT except infantry. You haven't really signed up for anything though.
> 
> If it doesn't say 18X on your orders to basic you aren't one.



I meant before I ship out.  But yea I understand what you're saying.  I think what they meant was they were going to switch my contract over before the ship out date, but it still seems a bit sketch to me.


----------



## Philopalope (Jul 5, 2017)

DA SWO said:


> What is option 04?



Airborne, my mistake though it should be option 4.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 5, 2017)

Philopalope said:


> Airborne, my mistake though it should be option 4.



Option 40?


----------



## Philopalope (Jul 5, 2017)

NavyBuyer said:


> Option 40?



Option 4.  Airborne contract.


----------



## Philopalope (Jul 5, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Please let us know when your recruiter calls and says, "Hey Phil!  Holy shit you won't believe this, but your 18x _upgrade_ just arrived!  You're already under contract; so I was going to give it to this PT stud who just walked in and would help me complete my quota for the month, but then I remembered you and the promise they made at MEPS!  ARMY STRONG BABY!!!"
> 
> What I'm trying to say (with a touch of humor), is that MEPS and your recruiter are not going to go out of their way to "upgrade" your contract now that you've signed on the line.



Alright, that's what I was afraid of.  I'll give my recruiter a call a few months down the road when more 18x slots open up and see if they're gonna hold true to their word.   I appreciate the help.


----------



## The Works (Jul 5, 2017)

Philopalope said:


> Alright, that's what I was afraid of.  I'll give my recruiter a call a few months down the road when more 18x slots open up and see if they're gonna hold true to their word.   I appreciate the help.



Being a Fister is awesome though. A guy in my section just got a selection date.


----------



## The Works (Jul 5, 2017)

The Works said:


> Being a Fister is awesome though. A guy in my section just got a selection date.


 I'm sorry there was supposed to be more to this.. stupid fingers. A 13F with an option 4 though is good and if you're trying to ship out quicker then you can always drop a packet later on down the line.


----------



## Philopalope (Jul 5, 2017)

The Works said:


> I'm sorry there was supposed to be more to this.. stupid fingers. A 13F with an option 4 though is good and if you're trying to ship out quicker then you can always drop a packet later on down the line.



I still gotta finish up my degree, I've got a year left.  Nothing against Fisters but I've got my eyes set on Army SF,  and I'd prefer the most direct path into that.  The staff at MEPS were suggesting the same thing, mostly due to contract lengths though (3 years vs. 5 years).


----------



## The Works (Jul 5, 2017)

Philopalope said:


> I still gotta finish up my degree, I've got a year left.  Nothing against Fisters but I've got my eyes set on Army SF,  and I'd prefer the most direct path into that.  The staff at MEPS were suggesting the same thing, mostly due to contract lengths though (3 years vs. 5 years).


Agreed. Just thought I'd put out my 2 cents.


----------



## Philopalope (Mar 30, 2018)

Update on the situation:  I reno'd over to 18X today and am set to ship out this summer.  Now that the whole situation is over with, I can honestly say it was an unnecessary hassle.  The whole reason for the "sign on, reno later" was to get the security clearance started early.  However, I have to wait till I graduate college anyways so it would've been fine either way.  But I'm definitely glad everything worked out.  Will continue absorbing information from the forums till I ship out!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 30, 2018)

@Philopalope -

Thank you for the update!  It really makes a difference when you guys come back and post the occasional sit-rep.


----------

